# Home Bow Shop



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Need to clean mine up a bit as I share with my daughter and her horse tack.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have my press on a rolling cart that way I can work on the bow anywhere around the house

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

squid013 said:


> I have my press on a rolling cart that way I can work on the bow anywhere around the house
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I just found an adjustable height work bench at HD I like it alot but its a little spendy... 200$ vs. a buddy of mine mounted his to an old dresser


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

squid013 said:


> I have my press on a rolling cart that way I can work on the bow anywhere around the house
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-62...gclid=CL7j756I89ECFQKHaQodOdEEYw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine is a repurposed kitchen island. It is in need of replacing soon. Probably going to do a craftsman cart with a lifting lid 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BauseyBadger (Jan 29, 2014)

Just finished the bench/table in the basement. Right now I just use it for random household fixes or assembly and some arrow fletching. I'll also use it as a gun cleaning station.
















I am starting to research vises and presses. As you can see by the fold-up design of the bench/table, I want to be able to put everything away quickly and easily. So I'm trying to think of creative ways to mount or hide the vise and/or press to the bench/table while still allowing it to be folded up. 

Any recommendations for a press or vise that might work well with this setup?


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

BauseyBadger said:


> Just finished the bench/table in the basement. Right now I just use it for random household fixes or assembly and some arrow fletching. I'll also use it as a gun cleaning station.
> View attachment 5474449
> 
> 
> ...


I like that bench, you should know now I am probably stealing your idea.....

As for a vise - the one referenced in this thread is nigh-indispensible; whether used as it is being argued or not. I use mine all the time for everything imaginable:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4680305


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is mine. i have everything mounted on 2x10's and I just bolt them or clamp them to the bench. Then I can remove everything and change over to a vice, grinder or even my shot shell reloader.


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a couple pics of mine. Have a target set up in other room for paper tuning/ chronograph testing


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

My portable bow tuning set up
Draw board with Press


----------



## bpkah216 (Aug 1, 2016)

BauseyBadger said:


> Just finished the bench/table in the basement. Right now I just use it for random household fixes or assembly and some arrow fletching. I'll also use it as a gun cleaning station.
> View attachment 5474449
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Bench...Really cool idea!


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Trad.Strong (Feb 1, 2017)

sno_gimp said:


> Here's mine.


This is sweet


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Nothing fancy but gets the job done. :wink:


----------



## SWGAShooter (Jan 22, 2017)

JDUB007 said:


> My portable bow tuning set up
> Draw board with Press


Your draw board looks exactly like one I am in the process of building, right down to the turnbuckle. Wish I had the press also...


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Building and testing the draw board










Arrow saw I made for about $40...works fantastic! 









Getting it put together.









And of course now. Added a vise on the corner of the bench. Got a press and a chrono finally. Made my air compressor station.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

BowKil said:


> Nothing fancy but gets the job done. :wink:




I really like that paper tuner


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

BowKil said:


> Nothing fancy but gets the job done. :wink:


This is awesome. Pretty sweet hideaway


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

My bow shop is a little different. I only make wood bows. I recently redid the walls with OSB board. Here are some pictures during and after the project.



















































I had some friends over last weekend.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

scrub-buster said:


> My bow shop is a little different. I only make wood bows. I recently redid the walls with OSB board. Here are some pictures during and after the project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This sir.... is a nice shop! love that wall


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. I have a bucket of hatchet heads to hang on the other side of the window whenever I get around to replacing the handles on them.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok, Shop cool! Making your own long bows, cool! Selection of music, a man after my own heart!! Awesome.


----------



## Lawless88 (Jan 31, 2017)

So many nice shops, gotta get going on mine.


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

JCoulas said:


> Here's a couple pics of mine. Have a target set up in other room for paper tuning/ chronograph testing


Here's my tuning target set up


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been drooling over this one since it was posted:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=621249&page=4

See post #81.

We will be building a new house later this year and I've told the architect that he has to include one like it in the basement. 

Allen


----------



## docmynatt02 (Nov 10, 2012)

BowKil props for coolest man cave. We could be friends. Lol


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

My daughter crashed into my bow shop tonight. I was in my bow shop taking the sapwood off of some osage staves. I heard the garage door open which means my wife and daughter were home. As I walked to the door of my shop I heard the engine rev up and then a big crash. The wall came flying in at me and I jumped out of the way. She stepped on the gas peddle instead of the brake. She has her learners permit. I keep my firewood in 2 barrels just outside my shop. I had a couple buckets of kindling in front of them. Luckily those barrels absorbed a lot of the impact. If those weren't there she would have gained more speed and hit the wall with more force. I'm sure I would have been injured. I was pretty angry and she was really upset. It did some damage to the car. My workshop wall wasn't to hard to fix. I was able to take a big sledge hammer and knock it back into place. It's not as straight as it was before but its good enough. My door opens and closes so that's good.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Geez man, you should have her start off in a 98 Honda civic... good thing that sucker didnt come in on ya


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugly_Duck said:


> Geez man, you should have her start off in a 98 Honda civic... good thing that sucker didnt come in on ya


Funny you should say that. I have a 98 honda civic as a work car. We have discussed having it be her first car.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

scrub-buster said:


> Funny you should say that. I have a 98 honda civic as a work car. We have discussed having it be her first car.


HA

What are the odds! hahaha


----------



## jse5019 (Sep 20, 2010)

These shops look great! I don't have anything to show myself. Hopefully later this year I will have something set up. Some great ideas for setups in this thread!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

my archery slash reloading room...


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Very organized...I like that! ^


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine has recently been invaded by by daughter to include 8 snakes ( 6 pythons, 1 boa, 1 corn) her aquarium an all of her horse tack. Nice to have her back home but dang I'm losing by bow shed foot by foot. :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

vito9999 said:


> Mine has recently been invaded by by daughter to include 8 snakes ( 6 pythons, 1 boa, 1 corn) her aquarium an all of her horse tack. Nice to have her back home but dang I'm losing by bow shed foot by foot. :shade::shade::shade:
> View attachment 5529057


I dont know about the smelly snakes but the fish tank adds a nice touch lol Maybe ill stick a goldfish bowl in mine and let the lil guy feed'em when he's hangin out


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

This is just the thread I needed to see. Getting ready to start turning one of spaces in the house into a little archery workshop. There are some great looking set ups in this thread! Food for thought


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Those snakes would be skinned, dried, and glued to the back of a longbow if they were in my shop


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

scrub-buster said:


> Those snakes would be skinned, dried, and glued to the back of a longbow if they were in my shop


LOL! :darkbeer:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

docmynatt02 said:


> BowKil props for coolest man cave. We could be friends. Lol


Thanks. Here's a few more pics after it's a little cleaner. :wink:


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

UncleIke said:


> This is just the thread I needed to see. Getting ready to start turning one of spaces in the house into a little archery workshop. There are some great looking set ups in this thread! Food for thought


Some of her pythons are worth more than a new Hoyt or Mathews as she is breeding these rare albinos along with some wicked white one (not albinos) with real unusual markings.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know why the pics are rotated....


----------



## 8pointer (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice looking shops. Lots of great ideas if i could ever get around to setting one up.


----------



## CWLSN5 (Jul 2, 2016)

Arrow saw I made for about $40...works fantastic! 

What kind of saw is that? Haven't found any for under $100.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice looking shops guys, keep'em comin


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

scrub-buster said:


> my daughter crashed into my bow shop tonight. I was in my bow shop taking the sapwood off of some osage staves. I heard the garage door open which means my wife and daughter were home. As i walked to the door of my shop i heard the engine rev up and then a big crash. The wall came flying in at me and i jumped out of the way. She stepped on the gas peddle instead of the brake. She has her learners permit. I keep my firewood in 2 barrels just outside my shop. I had a couple buckets of kindling in front of them. Luckily those barrels absorbed a lot of the impact. If those weren't there she would have gained more speed and hit the wall with more force. I'm sure i would have been injured. I was pretty angry and she was really upset. It did some damage to the car. My workshop wall wasn't to hard to fix. I was able to take a big sledge hammer and knock it back into place. It's not as straight as it was before but its good enough. My door opens and closes so that's good.


*Thank goodness the osage staves were undamaged!*


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## bearlodge10 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys


----------



## rdary794 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jealous of you guys!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunter85 (Jan 31, 2008)

Life goals, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

talon1961 said:


> View attachment 5552377
> 
> View attachment 5552385
> 
> View attachment 5552393


Do you happen to know what brand that stainless cabinet is that you're using for a work area in the 3rd picture? I've been looking at the Husky version at Home Depot, but not extremely impressed with the quality


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

BGagner said:


> Do you happen to know what brand that stainless cabinet is that you're using for a work area in the 3rd picture? I've been looking at the Husky version at Home Depot, but not extremely impressed with the quality


It looks like a unit that is available at Sams Club to me. They offer several different chests, tables and cabinets. Good stuff!


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## Mark S C (Oct 16, 2016)

A couple of awesome setups.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

This is my roll-around archery station. Homemade bowpress, drawboard, vice, and not pictured arrow cutter, all mounted on a cabinet I bought at Habitat for Humanity. Added a double layer plywood top. Topped that with vinyl flooring to keep from scratching bows. Added a wood trim to side of plywood. Harbor freight casters and there you go. Ignore the mess in the background. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

mgwelder said:


> This is my roll-around archery station. Homemade bowpress, drawboard, vice, and not pictured arrow cutter, all mounted on a cabinet I bought at Habitat for Humanity. Added a double layer plywood top. Topped that with vinyl flooring to keep from scratching bows. Added a wood trim to side of plywood. Harbor freight casters and there you go. Ignore the mess in the background. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nice!!!!


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

*My home shop*

My tinkering spot.


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not going to post a pic of my setup, as it isn't kept as organized and clean as you guy's shops!!


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Bringing it back!


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

JCoulas said:


> Here's a couple pics of mine. Have a target set up in other room for paper tuning/ chronograph testing


Do you paper tune your guitar ? 😏


----------



## 1ArrowFlinger (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice shop!


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

sno_gimp said:


> Here's mine.


This one I think takes the cake


----------



## ac338in (Feb 22, 2020)

TheScOuT said:


> Building and testing the draw board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this post is old, but your pictures just gave me a lot of inspiration for my basement shop I just started piecing together in the last week or so. Thanks.


----------



## Redneck2323 (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh man these are nice areas. Makes me very jealous.


----------



## BigBullDreamer (Mar 9, 2017)

Alot of great Ideas.


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

yall got some sweet get ups!


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

Following


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

Some nice setups, Im working on finishing mine right now


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

wow im jealous of these


----------



## Rdurning (Aug 4, 2019)

These are awesome, definitely tons of great ideas


----------



## Rdurning (Aug 4, 2019)

ac338in said:


> I know this post is old, but your pictures just gave me a lot of inspiration for my basement shop I just started piecing together in the last week or so. Thanks.[/QUO
> This is crazy


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

stanmc55 said:


> I'm not going to post a pic of my setup, as it isn't kept as organized and clean as you guy's shops!!
> 
> 
> REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


It doesn't need to be neat and tidy to be fun and productive.


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

Great stuff, thanks for posting them.
Joe


----------



## JohnP6262 (Apr 21, 2020)

Space Saver!


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Keeps me busy.


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

Not dedicated solely to bows, but im lucky to have a room for all of my hunting, reloading, and archery gear.


----------



## VinceLip1 (Jul 2, 2019)

That a great shop !


----------



## Huntertownson95 (May 24, 2020)

Nothing much but its gets everything done.


----------



## strapassasin696 (Jun 9, 2020)

some nice looking shops!


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

mgwelder said:


> This is my roll-around archery station. Homemade bowpress, drawboard, vice, and not pictured arrow cutter, all mounted on a cabinet I bought at Habitat for Humanity. Added a double layer plywood top. Topped that with vinyl flooring to keep from scratching bows. Added a wood trim to side of plywood. Harbor freight casters and there you go. Ignore the mess in the background. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I really like this set up


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

nice shops


----------



## dfinley6 (Jul 30, 2018)

Definitely jelly of all these shops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

My shop in rare form. Clean.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuiulover (Oct 8, 2015)

Lots of great looking home shops! Can’t wait to start rounding mine out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHBadger (Aug 5, 2020)

Lots of awesome ideas! Will definitely borrow some of these.


----------



## Sparrowhawk2000 (Mar 15, 2020)

Lots of really awesome shops. Looks like I need to do a better good at keeping mine clean


----------



## everydayarcher (Aug 16, 2020)

Drooling over so many of these setups.


----------



## slicknick630 (May 10, 2020)

I just finished building the table and set everything up. Still have to organize all the tools and parts a little better but this is my home shop setup.


----------



## payntertk31 (Mar 16, 2020)

TheScOuT said:


> Bu


Any details on the arrow saw?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

slicknick630 said:


> I just finished building the table and set everything up. Still have to organize all the tools and parts a little better but this is my home shop setup.


Slick looking table; looks great. How’d you finish it? A torch to it and clear coat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cydo2 (Jan 13, 2020)

And I recently added the last chance draw board!


----------



## BrazBowNinja (Nov 15, 2019)

Lots of great setups here! I'm relatively new to working on my own bow, and don't have any pictures of my setup, but it gets the job done. My home made (LCA type) press is mounted on a B&D workmate, which will soon have casters put on it, for ease of moving it around, thanks to an idea I got from this thread. My DIY drawboard is similar to several on here; a boat winch and pipe nipple screwed into a floor flange, mounted to a 2x6, which I can easily bolt to my work bench when I need it. When I don't, I have a spot that I can hang it vertically on the wall, out of the way. A DIY arrow saw is probably next is on my to-do list.


----------



## KD1994 (Nov 8, 2020)

Following


----------



## lostboy45b (Dec 10, 2020)

Following


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lots of nice shops being shared here. Thank you all for that. Giving me lots of ideas on my future bow workspace.


----------



## Mdimatteo (Feb 8, 2019)

Some nice setups! I am seriously lacking space, but I made do with what I got for now. Hopefully I’ll have the bow vice installed today, then need to figure out a press.


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

sno_gimp said:


> Here's mine.


Awesome!


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

JDUB007 said:


> My portable bow tuning set up
> Draw board with Press


I need one - do you ever see them for sale used?


----------



## NockitnDropit (Mar 1, 2013)

Just finished mine up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Huntertownson95 said:


> Nothing much but its gets everything done.


Clean!


----------



## BigRed1080 (Feb 9, 2021)

The simplicity of this is awesome. Good looking space.


----------



## wvholler (Jan 21, 2021)

I lust for a space that clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

My little shop


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

I got bored and cut my drawboard up today. Now it takes up way less space when not in use and also allows me to draw a bow that's in the correct orientation.

I can just slide the winch out of the slot in the bench and unscrew the nipple and flange when not in use.

Shop pics. My archery setup and reloading setup share the space. I have my paper tuning and practice range just across the garage.







































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

lots of inspiration in here


----------



## Peter M. (Jan 11, 2021)

Somewhere in her I work on my kids bows.
Looking to get a bow press and equipment to build arrows.


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

This is my little home shop. I stow my drawboard underneath the bench with eye bolts and hooks. I use clamps to put it on. Works great so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

wild_bill said:


> This is my little home shop. I stow my drawboard underneath the bench with eye bolts and hooks. I use clamps to put it on. Works great so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long is your bench just curious? I just built my top and wondering what to expect.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kwalker9 (Nov 29, 2021)

What would be the bare minimum for starting a at home bow shop to mess around with bows.


----------



## kwalker9 (Nov 29, 2021)

The 


kwalker9 said:


> What would be the bare minimum for starting a at home bow shop to mess around with bows.


The tools and equipment


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

It depends on what you’re trying to do. A good starting point is a bow press, drawboard, and a weight scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Great ideas here! Helping me get inspired to build more tools!


----------

